# Dog name debate



## 83520 (Jan 7, 2019)

Hello! We're picking up a female vizsla soon and our family can't decide on a dog name. I came up with "Vienna" and my dad and brother LOVED it. Then my mom came running upstairs and got mad because we were picking names without her. I told her the name and she said she doesn't like it. I asked why, and she said it's because she can't pronounce it (english is her second language), even though she pronounced it fine the first few times.
My mom proposed the name "Udon." As in udon noodles. Literally every name she has picked has been a food, and I'm just really against naming our family dog a food, especially since it's one we eat on a regular basis. Udon as a name would just be weird in my opinion, especially because we're Asians who live in a fairly white Montana and I think we would get weird looks if we named our dog a food.
I don't know. I'm just frustrated. Do you have any good vizsla names that I could offer up? Or at least a way to diffuse this endless debate? I just really don't want to name my dog a food I eat regularly. Thanks


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi,

There is an online dog name generator here if you are short on ideas https://www.pawclub.com.au/community/dognamegenerator.aspx

I have often heard that dog names shouldn't 'ideally' be longer than 2 syllables, but it will be your dog so very important it is a name you like.

Some male and female dog names I know around here as examples are: Rafa, Luca, Cairo, Boo, Harvy, Benjy, Major, Sasha

Hope this gives you some inspiration.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

How old are you and who's dog is it?

It's been said that dogs generally and Vizslas in particular owing to their humanness are "primers" for the rest of your life, it's like a dress rehearsal for how you'll address human interpersonal issues, kid rearing issues, etc. See mom's behavior here (And your reaction to it!) as an early indicator and respond accordingly!

As an FYI/FWIW, generally speaking shorter names are easier for the pup to grasp and for you to say. The last thing you wnat when s/he's off lead and charging the other way is to mess with extra syllables and precious seconds before they recognize the command, which most often is preceded by their name.

You might try going into the woods and calling out the various names you're thinking of, if only to hear how they sound out loud. Recall that you'll be saying this name for a long time, and often, what sounds OK or cool now eventually wears off.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've always just named them, before anyone else could have any input.


----------



## 83520 (Jan 7, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions! After sleeping on it, I am beginning to think that Vienna is too long of a name. I still don't really like Udon though (it's just such a weird name!), but since she will technically be my mom's dog, I don't have much say.
Other names we have considered are Juno, Zola, and Zora.


----------



## justintzz (May 10, 2018)

From my experience, dogs don't care what their names are. It's more about the tone of voice you use. I use pet names for my dogs and they respond to them just as well as their given names. My mom's dog is named Penny, but I call call her PP because she used to pee on the floor when I visited when she was little. She comes as if I say her given name. 

If you like Vienna but your mother can't say it, she could always call her Vi or Enna for short.


----------



## Sjerome (Nov 1, 2018)

Hi I have an 11week old puppy and named her Vienna I think its a lovely name I call her vie, or vivi for short. I Named her after the city as her litter theme was charms amd it’s comsodered to be the the most charming city. Also Some cool history in the 14th century first depicted illustration of the vizsla appeared in the Vienna chronicle


----------

